# oil filters



## TwoValve281 (Sep 18, 2004)

don't know if the 3.5 in the max/alt or murano were the same as the z/g35 so i'll ask here 



is there any difference between regular store bought oil filters and nissan ones?


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, if you cut them apart, you'll see a dramatic difference.

Frams aere the cheesiest, crappiets filter made. Avoid them and the orange 'wall of doom' in general. 

I like the construction of the Wix (NAPA Gold), Hastings and Baldwin oil filters the best.

Purolator are pretty good as well ... along with OEM Nissan.

Somewhere in between are the Champion Labs filters such as SuperTech (WalMart), Bosch, Lee, Mobil 1, STP and a few others. 

Now, that's just the quality of construction of the filters. How well they all work in relation to each other is s'more guesswork. However, no company is going to put a lot of ($$$) into a well-made filter just to have it suck.

Still, which filter filters the best without restricting oil flow? That's the real job of any oil filter.


----------



## TwoValve281 (Sep 18, 2004)

thanks

just wanted to know if oem nissan filters had anything special on em like 'anti-drainback' valves or something weird like that

my parents just bought a G35 and they take it to walmart for oil changes so i'm sure they use whatever crap filters they got in stock


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TwoValve281 said:


> thanks
> 
> just wanted to know if oem nissan filters had anything special on em like 'anti-drainback' valves or something weird like that
> 
> my parents just bought a G35 and they take it to walmart for oil changes so i'm sure they use whatever crap filters they got in stock


Yes, OEM does have 'anti-drainback' valves + better construction then most filter you get over the counter.


----------

